# Discontinued Bosch Vent Hood



## chronojosh (Feb 11, 2011)

I am trying to find a discontinued Bosch Island Range Hood. I lack the model number to look it up, Bosch customer service was useless, and a google search was in vane. The item I am looking for is a Bosch 36" Island Range Hood. It looks like the one in the picture below. If anyone has the model number it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## meuncleteooo (Feb 10, 2014)

chronojosh said:


> I am trying to find a discontinued Bosch Island Range Hood. I lack the model number to look it up, Bosch customer service was useless, and a google search was in vane. The item I am looking for is a Bosch 36" Island Range Hood. It looks like the one in the picture below. If anyone has the model number it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


I have one for sale if you still looking for this vent hood.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I am sure he has one by now, this thread is 2 years old.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Hmm first time poster and he just happens to have one for sale, what's the chances?


----------



## chronojosh (Feb 11, 2011)

Yeah. Im all set. Thanks anyway.


----------



## meuncleteooo (Feb 10, 2014)

chronojosh said:


> Yeah. Im all set. Thanks anyway.


Okay...I was trying to find the model number to post on craiglist and came across this forum. So i ask myself it wouldn't hurt to ask. lol


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

We thank you for being considerate.


----------

